# Solon Dixon snake checking out the bluebird house



## ronfritz (Mar 31, 2009)

I have some shots that I think will tell more of the story than a description of camera settings but, although I'm dying to post some of those, figure I better start with an actual photograph of a critter...I'll make mine something other than a frog.  Let me tell you...this was one very cooperative snake!!

Camera Model: NIKON D300
Image Date: 2009:03:28 15:34:31
Flash Used: No
Focal Length: Sigma 150mm macro
Exposure Time: 1/1600
Aperture: f/5.6
ISO equiv: 1600
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)


----------



## Free Willie (Mar 31, 2009)

What kind of snake is that?


----------



## JasonF (Mar 31, 2009)

Holly Smokes Ron, what a shot!!
I'm beginning to think that we are all in for some real treats in the comming days. 
Nice job with this one...I like the warm tones!


----------



## quinn (Mar 31, 2009)

nice shot


----------



## rip18 (Mar 31, 2009)

Great shot of a corn snake checking out a bluebird box, Ron!  You nailed that one!  Pose, tounge flick and all!

Other shots that might tell a story?  Come on, you've got to be kidding?


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 31, 2009)

Perfection!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Mar 31, 2009)

i have one shot of you that will tell a story ron !!!!!! 

man it was a great pleasure and honor to meet you this week, i would shoot with you anytime !!!   great shot on the corn snake !!!


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool shot of a corn snake!


----------



## jfinch (Mar 31, 2009)

Is this the Solon Dixon Forestry Education center that belongs to Auburn Univeristy?  If so I spent the summer down there in college doing our summer practicum.  Plenty of swamps to wade around in.  If this is where you were is Rhett Johnson still the manager?  Great pics from everyone.


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 31, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> i have one shot of you that will tell a story ron !!!!!!
> 
> man it was a great pleasure and honor to meet you this week, i would shoot with you anytime !!!   great shot on the corn snake !!!




Likewise F1...meeting you has been on the todo list for a long time.  Really glad we finally were in the same place at the same time.

Let the story telling begin!! 



jfinch said:


> Is this the Solon Dixon Forestry Education center that belongs to Auburn Univeristy?  If so I spent the summer down there in college doing our summer practicum.  Plenty of swamps to wade around in.  If this is where you were is Rhett Johnson still the manager?  Great pics from everyone.



Yep, that's the place.  Rhett is retired (correct me if I'm wrong on that Rip).  The manager now if a fella named Joel Martin.  Great guy.  Food was outstanding and the place was really nice.  I'd return in a heartbeat and only wish I was 30 years younger so I could experience that place as a student.


----------



## LJay (Mar 31, 2009)

Great shot!!!


----------



## jfinch (Mar 31, 2009)

Retired???

Now Rhett wasn't that old then and I sure ain't that old now?  I know they have added a bunch since I was there in 1997???  I guess I am getting old.  

Had a great summer I made the dean's list for that quarter.  Do they still have the BOX?  It is a small maybe 8x8 cinder block building just in front of the dining hall.  It is where they kept the snakes in that they were doing research with.  I think they used it mostly for Indigo snakes but there were several venumous snakes when we got there.  That is till someone on a bet of a case of beer got one out and tested his snake chaps.  All the snakes got released.


----------



## ronfritz (Mar 31, 2009)

jfinch said:


> Retired???
> 
> Now Rhett wasn't that old then and I sure ain't that old now?  I know they have added a bunch since I was there in 1997???  I guess I am getting old.
> 
> Had a great summer I made the dean's list for that quarter.  Do they still have the BOX?  It is a small maybe 8x8 cinder block building just in front of the dining hall.



Hopefully Rip can answer your question about Rhett's true status.  I might be remembering incorrectly...and that would just be one of the factoids that has already escaped me.  As for the cinder block building...here's a shot from the east side of the dining hall looking south.  Looks like that white building might be what you are talking about.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 31, 2009)

Ron, you got yourself a winner there.  Great shot.  I'm loving this trip you guys took.


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a great shot and it is telling several story! One is "Sir you can shoot"!!!


----------



## jason308 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thats the money shot there Ron!!!!!!  It all came together right there...

Jfinch, Rhett is no longer the director, he is the president/director of the Longleaf Alliance now.


----------



## leo (Apr 1, 2009)

Really fine capture Ron


----------



## jfinch (Apr 3, 2009)

> here's a shot from the east side of the dining hall looking south. Looks like that white building might be what you are talking about.



 Ron,  That is it.  Doesn't look like much has changed there.  We had to stay in the dorms that would be directly behind you in the pic.  15-20 per room.  



> Rhett is no longer the director, he is the president/director of the Longleaf Alliance now.



Jason,  Good to hear he has moved on to bigger and better things.

And to everyone that went the pictures are FANTASTIC!!


----------

